

Automated line-call system at Wimbledon yields much useful data - mhb
http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/jun08/6400

======
jamesjyu
Here's a short vid of the actual controversial line call in question:
<http://youtube.com/watch?v=G2py2SlUBeg>

------
mhb
Web site of Hawk-Eye system: <http://www.hawkeyeinnovations.co.uk/>

